# AZ Gathering for $17 Day at Mount Ellen: 3/17/11



## thetrailboss (Mar 2, 2011)

I was talking to Bush Mogul Master about this idea.  Any interest in an AZ gathering for St. Patrick's Day at Mount Ellen (Sugarbush)?  They are running their annual $17 ticket special that day.  

More info:  http://www.sugarbush.com/content/cm.asp?pid=23&id=2053

Anyone up for meeting up and making it a day?  Plenty of snow, terrain, and fun.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll be in the area, might hit it. Not sure about my schedule yet.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 2, 2011)

All ready going to Cannon with some co-workers.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 2, 2011)

Would love to!

But I'll be in Vegas.

Sorry.

-w


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like an awesome idea, no can do for me though...


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 2, 2011)

Do I have to be Irish to get a discount?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 2, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Do I have to be Irish to get a discount?


 
No.  :dunce:


----------



## WJenness (Mar 2, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Do I have to be Irish to get a discount?



Yes.

But everyone's Irish on St. Patrick's day.

-w


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 2, 2011)

andyzee said:


> I'll be in the area, might hit it. Not sure about my schedule yet.



I'll also be in the area, may hit Mad River Glen that thurs and Sugarbush that Friday --  but could be tempted for two days of snowboarding


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 2, 2011)

I definitely want to make this happen. Thinking ME on 3/17, MRG on Friday and heading South to Magic for the weekend.  Looks like I'm running up from Long Island solo on Wednesday PM, possible meet up w/ my brother Friday PM in Rutland? Any Flatlanders along the way who wish to join me send me a pm and don't creep me out, I'll consider it   Go winter !!!!!!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice!  Looks like we may have some takers!  $17 for 2,600 vertical, all quads (and two express quads), and a lot of great terrain is too good of a deal to pass up folks.  There is lots of snow up on Mount Ellen.


----------



## reefer (Mar 3, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Nice!  Looks like we may have some takers!  $17 for 2,600 vertical, all quads (and two express quads), and a lot of great terrain is too good of a deal to pass up folks.  There is lots of snow up on Mount Ellen.



If you are going to be there I may have to partake in this instead of Mt.Snow, would love a tour of Mt. Ellen.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 3, 2011)

reefer said:


> If you are going to be there I may have to partake in this instead of Mt.Snow, would love a tour of Mt. Ellen.


 
Well, seeing that there is definite interest, conditions permitting, I'd be happy to have folks ski with me as I just do a normal day of mixing up groomers, bumps, woods, steeps, etc.  and hit terrain on and off the map.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm gonna make this happen...the skiing was way too good at ME earlier this week to pass this up.

I'll be up on Wednesday night the 16th to ensure an early start on the 17th.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2011)

i'd like to try and make this, especially if there is a guided tour.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 4, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i'd like to try and make this, especially if there is a guided tour.


 
I'm happy to show folks some of the goods.  Maybe we can get Bushmogulmaster to come along and show folks the bumps.  

I wonder if folks can get a good deal with KingM.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Mar 4, 2011)

I'll be there.  Free bump tours :wink:


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 4, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> I wonder if folks can get a good deal with KingM.



This


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 4, 2011)

OK, the game is afoot. I can show folks varied terrain and BMM, bump skier extraordinaire, will provide bump tours.  Let's see who else is interested. Lots of fun folks. Fingers crossed for good weather!


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm likely to make it for the 17th and would be happy to be an auxiliary guide to Mt Ellen


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 7, 2011)

WWF-VT said:


> I'm likely to make it for the 17th and would be happy to be an auxiliary guide to Mt Ellen


 
That might be good because right now it looks like I might not now be able to make it   That's life!


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll be there on March 17th.  Per a previous trip report  - billski can vouch for my credentials as a Sugarbush guide.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 12, 2011)

How has the recent weather event effected the 'Bush?  Between the niar and the price of gas I'm beginning to have second thoughts. I've already put in for the days off from work though.  Hoping to make the best of it...

P.S. This is a long haul for me, and it looks to be a solo trip, if anyone would care to split a room to keep costs down PM me


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 12, 2011)

The snow is still there.  It was very firm today, but that could change.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 13, 2011)

"Surprise" powder day at Mt Ellen today. 6+ inches of new snow has the mountain in great shape.


----------



## reefer (Mar 14, 2011)

*Out*

I'm out on this one. Too many choices and I've got free lodging at jrskibum's house in New Hampshire ski country. Doing Wildcat Thursday for $17.00, Black on Friday with a freebie, and Attitash Saturday with a 2-fer he has. Hopefully things are still good in the MRV after the Loaf trip.......................


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 14, 2011)

If I make it I will not be there until the afternoon.  It is my wife's match day and she wants me there for the big news.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 14, 2011)

I will unfortunately have to bow out...I completely forgot that I have a bump clinic at Belleayre today and tomorrow. If I take any more time off work right now I'll be unemployed.

Work sucks, but I'm not too unhappy after my recent trips to Mt. Ellen the past few weeks.

Enjoy!


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 14, 2011)

I'll be arriving Wednesday night around 8 PM and plan to be on the mountain early on Thursday.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 14, 2011)

i can't swing the day off from work so i'll have to bow out also.


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 15, 2011)

rocojerry said:


> I'll also be in the area, may hit Mad River Glen that thurs and Sugarbush that Friday --  but could be tempted for two days of snowboarding



I'll be at Mt Ellen on Thurs, driving up a that morning though so most likely won't be there for first chair -- mid-day meetup?  Also, planning to hit Castlerock on Friday -- how is coverage over there? (safe for spanking new board christening?)


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 15, 2011)

Who's planning to be there on Thursday ?  So far looks like me, rocojerry and twinplanx are confirmed.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 17, 2011)

Fantastic day on the mountain today and it was great to ski / ride with rocojerry and twinplanx


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Mar 17, 2011)

I was there - sorry I didn't meet up with anybody.  Got off to a bit of a later start.  But definitely one of the best days in recent memory!


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 20, 2011)

WWF-VT said:


> Fantastic day on the mountain today and it was great to ski / ride with rocojerry and twinplanx



Agreed, very nice meeting up w/ you guys. Thanx for the tour


----------

